# names to go with middle name Joy?



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

i need some ideas here. we had a girl name to go with it, but dh decided he doesnt like it anymore







. its an easy middle name to pair a first name with, i just need some ideas!


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

That's our chosen middle name too!







I think soooo many names fit nicely with it. What are some names you like??


----------



## HappyMommaBear (Sep 4, 2007)

Alaina
Eden
Ellen
Ella
Emma
Rebecca
Sarah
Caroline
Amelia


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an Allie (Allison) Joy


----------



## amicamom (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister's name is Rebecca Joy.

I have a friend named Kari Joy.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My youngest is Lilia Joy - we also had the middle name first.

I think any name ending in a or n goes great with Joy.


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure why, but the first thing that came to mind for me when reading the thread title was "Delilah"


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

My sister is Amanda Joy.

Luckily, it looks like you still have plenty of time to decide on a name!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Come on now, OP, you've got to give us name mavens something more to work with here. Are you looking for a Biblical name, literary allusion, geographical, classic, trendy, old-fashioned, highly unusual...what?


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

lol sorry guys, started snowing here and i got distracted! i have picked tons of names. among them caroline, kinsey, macy, eva.... probably 10 more on top of those. dh doesnt like any of them except evelyn and lucille. i like lucy, but i am not crazy about lucille. evelyn is alright, but i want a couple more options to ponder. im going to ask him what he thinks of eden. he said MAYBE to caroline, so that may be another option. i like all kinds of names, which is why i came here to ask. lol.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf6 (Sep 2, 2008)

Emily Joy


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Lucille is terrific! And you've got your Lucy as a nickname built right in.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

oh boy dh just said he would consider eden! i actually really like that one so it may work. i think between eden and evelyn things are looking up! good thing we have a few more months to make a decision. LOL.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I like the name Evelyn! If you don't like the name Lucille, would you like something like Lucia? You can still have Lucy as the nickname.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My sister is Marcy Joy.


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Aurora Joy, Ariana Joy, Elizabeth Joy, Lila Joy, Susanna Joy, Natalia Joy, Amelia Joy, Olivia Joy, etc.--girl's names are soooo easy (sigh!).


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

I think Eden Joy is beautiful! And it means delight! Delight and Joy.

Love it.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

How about Bethany? Any One Tree Hill fans? Bethany Joy is an actress on the show.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
How about Bethany? Any One Tree Hill fans? Bethany Joy is an actress on the show.









Ha! I just came here to post Bethany. I have a very good friend named Bethany Joy.

I also think that Sarah Joy is nice.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

Clara joy came into my head


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Hannah Joy. Rebecca Joy. Samantha Joy- anything 2 or more syllables.

Of the ones you've posted, I like Evelyn Joy.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Another option for using Lucy would be Lucinda....Lucinda Joy sounds pretty good!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ayla Joy.*

That was going to be the name of my third daughter if I would have had one (unfortunately I had to have a hysterectomy) but I LOVE that name and I really love that MIDDLE name.


----------



## jwoodbri (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have been a Jessica Joy but my dad had to have my initials spell a word.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Alexa Joy


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justbishop* 
Not sure why, but the first thing that came to mind for me when reading the thread title was "Delilah"

A friend of mine has a baby girl named Delilah Joy


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

ooh i love ayla and delilah! ill have to run those by dh too. and i realize now that joy is a super easy middle name to match first names with, lol.


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ovenseeksbun* 
a friend of mine has a baby girl named delilah joy









must be some weird energy about that name or something! I can never think of names for anyone else, lol!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inky leeuhhh* 
dh doesnt like any of them except evelyn and lucille. i like lucy, but i am not crazy about lucille. evelyn is alright, but i want a couple more options to ponder. im going to ask him what he thinks of eden. he said MAYBE to caroline, so that may be another option. i like all kinds of names, which is why i came here to ask. lol.

How about Lucia Joy? I love it and would have used it except Lucia is MILs middle name







:

I also love Evelyn and Evelyn Joy is lovely!


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
My youngest is Lilia Joy

Our youngest is Lydia Joy. Close!!

I like the ones you've picked. We didn't decide for sure on DD2's name until she was born, though.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think Evelyn Joy is beautiful and will grow with her throughout her whole life. I like Evie as a NN. I think it flows better than Eden Joy personally. I also think Evelyn goes nicely with your other daughter's name. Audrey and Evelyn compliment each other.

Some others I like:
Penelope Joy
Cecelia Joy
Violet Joy
Kathryn Joy
Eliza Joy
Lydia Joy
Amelia Joy


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprildawn* 
Our youngest is Lydia Joy. Close!!


Close is right







Lilia came from my Grandmother Lilian and Joy came from DHs Grandma Joyce


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inky leeuhhh* 
ooh i love ayla and delilah! ill have to run those by dh too. and i realize now that joy is a super easy middle name to match first names with, lol.

Yeah for Ayla!!!!!!







:







:







:







: I hope someone can use the name Ayla Joy since I can't







even though I wanted to sooooooooo badly.


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

My name is Shannon Joy and I have a cousin names Crystal Joy and a friend named her baby Karlena Joy.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I would make sure you have a two (or three) syllable first name...but otherwise I think pretty much any name works with Joy. (I love that name.







)


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

Evelyn Joy is the name I'm trying to make my husband realize he loves! It's my granny's name, which doesn't actually really matter to me, but it's a bargaining chip!


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

woohoo. dh and i agreed on gwenyth. so, at least for now it will be gwenyth joy. doesn't flow too nicely, but it was worth it for the comprimise.


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

For some reason I immediately thought Amanda Joy, and then Rebecca Joy.

ETA: I just saw your post about Gwenyth Joy, very cute! Gwenyth (or some similar name) is one we're tossing around too! I think it flows fine


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_p_i* 
For some reason I immediately thought Amanda Joy, and then Rebecca Joy.

ETA: I just saw your post about Gwenyth Joy, very cute! Gwenyth (or some similar name) is one we're tossing around too! I think it flows fine









thanks! its one of those names i read over in the baby books without really considering. then i realized i liked it. now watch us change our mind 50 more times before the baby comes! lol.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Pretty name. I just thought I'd share that the two girls I know with a similar name both spell it Gwyneth, which has the 'y' and 'e' switched from how you spelled it. That may be more of the traditional way...but of course, it's your choice how you spell your daughter's name.


----------



## learnlovebe (Aug 21, 2006)

Emmeline Joy. It's one of my favorites (like, if I ever have 2 girls, this will be the 2nd one's name).


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Pretty name. I just thought I'd share that the two girls I know with a similar name both spell it Gwyneth, which has the 'y' and 'e' switched from how you spelled it. That may be more of the traditional way...but of course, it's your choice how you spell your daughter's name.

it took us so long to pick the name i hadnt even gotten into how to spell it yet- lol. i was just spelling it from my head (does that make sense?). is gwyneth the traditional way to spell it? there's a blizzard going on outside so i guess ill have some time to research it tomorrow- lol!


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm Erin Joy, so I'm a bit partial to that pairing.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inky leeuhhh* 
is gwyneth the traditional way to spell it? there's a blizzard going on outside so i guess ill have some time to research it tomorrow- lol!

Let me know what you find out-- I'm kinda curious. I really like it! Last summer, I tutored a gorgeous 4th grader, Gwyneth, who was often called Gwyn and Gwynnie by her parents and siblings...I really grew to like both nicknames, too.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

well, the baby book i looked it up in had gwyneth listed as the first spelling. so i am assuming that's the traditional spelling. now the problem is i like the gwyn spelling and dh likes the gwen spelling. its like a never ending name crisis here! lol.


----------

